# Anyone tried The Oil Cleansing Method??



## mebs786 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone tried The Oil Cleansing Method?

I have been using this method for about 2 weeks now and absolutely love it.

My skin has cleared up and its more radiant. My skin does not feel oily at all!!!

Would like to hear about others who are using this method and what their experiences are...


----------



## Alym1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi,

I have heard abt this but haven't tried it as yet.

What type of oils are you using?

Thanks


----------



## mebs786 (Jan 31, 2009)

Im using a mixture of two oils. 75% extra virgin olive oil with 25% castor oil. You can adjust these to suit your skin.


----------



## katnahat (Feb 1, 2009)

I've had the same results as you. It's great!

I use Aubrey Nicole's Balancing Cleanser. I don't want to mix my own and this smells great and totally works.

If you don't want to mix try it!

Aubrey Nicole Mineral Makeup and Skin Care :: BODY &amp; FACIAL OILS :: NEW CLEANSING OILS NEW


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link Katnahat. Might try these.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had the same results as you. It's great!
I use Aubrey Nicole's Balancing Cleanser. I don't want to mix my own and this smells great and totally works.

If you don't want to mix try it!

Aubrey Nicole Mineral Makeup and Skin Care :: BODY &amp; FACIAL OILS :: NEW CLEANSING OILS NEW

Thanks for the link to the website. I thought about trying the OCM but wasn't sure where to start. I just sent an email to AN's customer service. I can't decide which cleanser to use.
Also, is this used morning and night? Do you need a moisturizer with this? If so, what do you use?

Thanks again,


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2009)

Castor Oil?!? Isnt that what I put into my car?!?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2009)

LMAO!!! Castor oil for cars... No, it's different luv.

There's a bunch of threads on OCM. Let me go find them for you guys

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...nfo-76175.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...res-68425.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-40402.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12/ocm-46169.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...kin-57965.html


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL Oh...my bad! :s


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh... I've never heard of this and now I can't wait to try it. I have super dry, very sensitive skin, and I'm constantly broken out.

So... I'd like to hear a little more about personal results... Ladies?


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 2, 2009)

JWICC you should definitely try it. I had the same problem. Dry skin and lots of breakouts.

Since using the OCM my skin is so clear and not dry at all. I use 25% castor oil and 75% extra virgin olive oil mixed together every evening.

Check out the below link.

CLICKY


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had the same results as you. It's great!
I use Aubrey Nicole's Balancing Cleanser. I don't want to mix my own and this smells great and totally works.

If you don't want to mix try it!

Aubrey Nicole Mineral Makeup and Skin Care :: BODY &amp; FACIAL OILS :: NEW CLEANSING OILS NEW

I just ordered a full size and sample size of the balancing cleanser. I'm looking forward to getting it. Also, they have the 15% off your order so I couldn't resist.


----------



## cubicanna (Feb 3, 2009)

I have dry and sensitive skin. I have been trying to use my D.I.Y cleanser for almost 2 months.

I use 30% of oatmeal, 30% of honey, 20% of extra virgin oliver oil and water to make it. Firstly, combine oatmeal and warm water. Add the other ingredients succeedingly and stir it until it becomes a mushy paste. Store it in a container with a lid in your fridge.

I have used so many cleanser like Neutrogena, Lancome, Chanel, Cetaphil... But this one i made is the best as yet.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay... I didn't know castor oil is a laxative. I'm so juvenile... I had a hard time walking up to the counter to pay for it.

But whatever. I used it tonight. My skin does look... refreshed. But it feels dry. I guess we'll see what it's like in the morning and go from there. Silly question, but I didn't find an answer: should I use olive oil as my moisturizer tomorrow?

I can't imagine going out into a cold winter day without moisturizer. Please advise-- STAT!


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jwicc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay... I didn't know castor oil is a laxative. I'm so juvenile... I had a hard time walking up to the counter to pay for it.
But whatever. I used it tonight. My skin does look... refreshed. But it feels dry. I guess we'll see what it's like in the morning and go from there. Silly question, but I didn't find an answer: should I use olive oil as my moisturizer tomorrow?

I can't imagine going out into a cold winter day without moisturizer. Please advise-- STAT!






The castor oil is a cleansing oil so can be drying if used on its own, so best to mix it with olive oil. I mix 25% castor oil with 75% extra virgin olive oil. You can use more castor oil for oily skin or more olive oil for dry skin. I have this mixture made up in a clean bottle ready to use every evening. Use a generous amount of the oil mixture and massage for as long as you can concentrating on your problem areas. ( for a least a few minutes)
Then take a face cloth ( I use a muslin cloth as it exfoliating on the skin) and soak in clean hot steamy water. Hold the cloth against your skin to steam the face to clean the pores. Then wipe the oil away. I repeat this about 3 times. If your skin feels dry afterward this then just take some of your castor/olive mixture and massage it into your skin.

I use the castor/olive mixture to moisture my skin the following morning.Just make sure you massage well into skin so there is no residue left. Very important!

Sorry if I have repeated what you already know. Hope this helps!





Check out the below link. I found this very helpful.

CLICKY


----------



## crapola (Feb 3, 2009)

i don't mean to be discouraging, but this was my experience: for a month, my skin on ocm dramatically improved. then after a while i guess the oil built up and my skin got clogged and i started getting cystic pimples. i was so sad and it took me about 6 months to get my face back to normal. i don't know why this happened to me since people have used it and had great results. maybe i didn't wipe off all the residue with the hot washcloths or maybe my face just didn't like olive and castor oil. i found out it wasn't for me, but i'm glad that some people truly benefit from this method. =)


----------



## Tornwonderland (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been alternating using the oil cleanse method with a strong exfoliator cleanser. I absolutely love the oil cleanse method. It completly removes all the dirt, debris and oil from my skin. You have to remember to apply moisturizer within two minutes of cleansing your face, because after two minutes your skin will start to "freak out" and start overproducing unecessary oil. Which can lead to dilated/stretched pores and unwanted greasyness. Hands down the best cleanser ever is Dermalogica's Precleanse

Dermalogica Precleanse at DermStore

Dermalogica uses a ton of essential oils in their products and the smell is AMAZING!


----------



## akathegnat (Feb 5, 2009)

You can also mix the oils with some white sugar to make a sugar scub. I use this really lightly on my face about once a week or every other week. I switch off using grapeseed oil and olive oil. They both work really well for my face. The black heads have really cleared up and so have the dry patches. I've been using this method for about 6 months now with no problems. When I don't use the scrub I just use the oils themselves.


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can also mix the oils with some white sugar to make a sugar scub. I use this really lightly on my face about once a week or every other week. I switch off using grapeseed oil and olive oil. They both work really well for my face. The black heads have really cleared up and so have the dry patches. I've been using this method for about 6 months now with no problems. When I don't use the scrub I just use the oils themselves. Im going to try the sugar scrub.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 5, 2009)

I use the same method but with baking soda. It works like a charm


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the same method but with baking soda. It works like a charm




I might try this. Do you mix the baking soda with the oil?


----------



## jwicc (Feb 6, 2009)

So far I'm really digging this, but here's a question: my moisturizer is how I get my daily sunscreen coverage; since I'm now using the oils as my moisturizer, how should I protect my Casper-the-Ghost-like skin from sun damage?

(I don't use foundation every day, nor do I wish to start.)


----------



## cubicanna (Feb 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I might try this. Do you mix the baking soda with the oil?



What's the function of adding baking soda?


----------



## Asha* (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe OCM at night and sunscreen in the morning?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I might try this. Do you mix the baking soda with the oil?



Yup !! Just about a teaspoon of baking soda, mixed with oil until it makes a paste.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cubicanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's the function of adding baking soda? Baking soda mixed with your cleanser = homemade facescrub



It saves me money, but more important it works just as well as a store bought scrub.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2009)

I forgot : i use Kose's deep cleansing oil (sub brand Softymo). It's great for your eye makeup, and you need a little amount of product each time. Here's a link where you can find it. You can also buy it on ebay but i can't provide a link, stupid ebay rules !


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely have to check this out! I break out about a week before my period - think that would help lessen it a bit?


----------



## jwicc (Feb 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *DasSavva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely have to check this out! I break out about a week before my period - think that would help lessen it a bit? YES!
I was just about to post about PMS and my results so far, so here's a short version: my skin looks great, even though-- this week-- I have a gut and want to cry all the time.

I'm a convert. This is great so far.


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh wow - that sounds fantastic! I usually get between 2-4 zits on my face - literally overnight - but it's always like a week before my period. Like I understand it's hormones and all, but they're ... icky. haha


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jwicc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So far I'm really digging this, but here's a question: my moisturizer is how I get my daily sunscreen coverage; since I'm now using the oils as my moisturizer, how should I protect my Casper-the-Ghost-like skin from sun damage?
(I don't use foundation every day, nor do I wish to start.)

Im also using the oils as my moisturiser. In the morning I massage the oil into my skin and then just before Im leaving the house I apply an SPF 30 face cream to my skin. Just make sure it has both UVA and UVB protection written on it. Clinique do good ones.









Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot : i use Kose's deep cleansing oil (sub brand Softymo). It's great for your eye makeup, and you need a little amount of product each time. Here's a link where you can find it. You can also buy it on ebay but i can't provide a link, stupid ebay rules ! Does this feel oily on the skin when applied or does it lather up?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive basically read all of the threads on the OCM....I still don't quite understand why this works..and who thought of it?!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does this feel oily on the skin when applied or does it lather up?



You won't get foam, but it does lather up.


----------



## katnahat (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the link to the website. I thought about trying the OCM but wasn't sure where to start. I just sent an email to AN's customer service. I can't decide which cleanser to use.
Also, is this used morning and night? Do you need a moisturizer with this? If so, what do you use?

Thanks again,

You're welcome!
I only use it at night. I then use ROC night moisturizer. Sometimes my skin will get a little dry feeling after. The moisturizer fixes that right away.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're welcome!
I only use it at night. I then use ROC night moisturizer. Sometimes my skin will get a little dry feeling after. The moisturizer fixes that right away.

I have used this a few days now (at night only) and do feel my skin is smooth but is a little dry after using it. I'll put on my moisturizer as you suggested. I wasn't sure if that was part of the process or not. I'm still reading up on the OCM method.

As for AN, their customer service is great! They answered my questions quickly and I received my package in a few days.

What type of skin do you have? I'm curious about ROC night moisturizer. I currently use Clinique's DDMG (sometimes the lotion if I am extremely dry but prefer the feel of the gel). I also have cetaphil's lotion but it feels a little heavier on my skin than I like so again, only when I am extremely dry.


----------



## Alym1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive basically read all of the threads on the OCM....I still don't quite understand why this works..and who thought of it?! Maybe you should search the Net, instead of threads! It works!!! Thats what matters.Whoever did think of it is a genius.. IMO!





Try it. And see for yourself! I doubt it will break the bank! Cost me nearly Â£5... Pocket change if you ask me...


----------



## emmy2410 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have tried the balancing cleansing oil from Aubrey Nicole and shld say that i love it. It cleared my breakouts from using diff types of mm. It made my skin more glowy. I do not use any moisturiser aft doing the oil method as it moisturisers my face. It also has cleared my black heads on my noise area. Somethin worth trying.

I am also interested in the baking soda method. Shld try it though.

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im using a mixture of two oils. 75% extra virgin olive oil with 25% castor oil. You can adjust these to suit your skin. Mebs thanks for sharing this...but just want to find out how do i measure say by using tablespoon cos I am not sure of the percentage thing. Thanks dear. I want to try this out. Cos if its good I can save my pocket..hahahaha...


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mebs thanks for sharing this...but just want to find out how do i measure say by using tablespoon cos I am not sure of the percentage thing. Thanks dear. I want to try this out. Cos if its good I can save my pocket..hahahaha... I prefer to have the mixture in a bottle so that it lasts a couple of weeks. I fill a quarter of the bottle with castor oil and then fill to the top with olive oil. 
or you can use 1 tablespoon of castor oil for every 3 tablespoon of olive oil. hope this helps.


----------



## steppo (Feb 13, 2009)

oh wow. im scared to mix my own diy oil cleanser. I use Shu Uemura's premium oil cleanser. I've finished half of the big bottle. It's really good in removing eye makeup


----------



## katnahat (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used this a few days now (at night only) and do feel my skin is smooth but is a little dry after using it. I'll put on my moisturizer as you suggested. I wasn't sure if that was part of the process or not. I'm still reading up on the OCM method.
As for AN, their customer service is great! They answered my questions quickly and I received my package in a few days.

What type of skin do you have? I'm curious about ROC night moisturizer. I currently use Clinique's DDMG (sometimes the lotion if I am extremely dry but prefer the feel of the gel). I also have cetaphil's lotion but it feels a little heavier on my skin than I like so again, only when I am extremely dry.

My skin is oily and acne-prone. I don't breakout with ROC and I think its a very good product.

My oil and acne has reduced greatly since OCM.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My skin is oily and acne-prone. I don't breakout with ROC and I think its a very good product. 
My oil and acne has reduced greatly since OCM.

Thanks again...I was checking out RoC at the CVS the other day. I have some Olay for sensitive skin that I dug out to see how I like it. I'm going to read up on RoC and see if that might work for me. I don't have oily skin. I guess more combo (it is dehydrated now b/c of the weather). It is sensitive to some ingredients (bismuth) and can be acne prone in the chin area (hormonal).


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been using this method of cleansing for a couple of days now and it's pretty good. I'll see how it goes for a month or so and then really decide if I like this or not.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Mar 2, 2009)

ohh im going to try this! sounds really good!


----------



## Leah1204 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been using it for about 2 weeks now and I'm finding it awesome!! I havnt' had a break out since I started using it.. well up until yesterday when I found one in my hairline.. but I can't count that one.. I really don't rub the oil into my hair..lol. 

I find it helps to open my pores first with a hot/warm cloth before I rub in the oil and do the same to remove the oil.

I'll keep you posted but I'm really pleased, this is the first thing I've tried in like six years that has made a difference, and I've tried it all!!


----------



## moviedom78 (Jul 18, 2009)

Please everyone using this method, let us know how it goes. I have really sensitive skin, oily and acne prone (probably hormonal) ... I have tried so many cleansers and moisturizers (don't remember all of them) and I want to try this method but I am kinda scared. I went to find some castor oil yesterday and the lady at the health store told me she would never ever ever ever... put that on her face. I kinda got scared and just left the store.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2009)

She didn't give any reason why ? How unprofessional !

I concede castor oil being thick it's not my favorite oil to work with, i much prefer those sinking in quickly without leaving any greasy residue.

One thing you can try is this : try removing your makeup with an equal amount of sweet almond oil and warm water on a cotton pad, it works great, especially on the eyes.

Ideally if i could get my hands on Shu's oils, i'd be the happiest girl in the world.


----------



## simply.victoria (Jul 19, 2009)

i've tried it using castor oil and olive oil but i couldnt get into because my face didnt feel clean to me like if i was to use a cleanser


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *moviedom78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please everyone using this method, let us know how it goes. I have really sensitive skin, oily and acne prone (probably hormonal) ... I have tried so many cleansers and moisturizers (don't remember all of them) and I want to try this method but I am kinda scared. I went to find some castor oil yesterday and the lady at the health store told me she would never ever ever ever... put that on her face. I kinda got scared and just left the store. My skin isn't sensitive, but it's oily and acne prone, like yours. I use this method with jojoba oil, and it's really fantastic. Test it out and experiment.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG I want to try it but I'm scared!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 19, 2009)

One oil i can also suggest is Kose Softymo's cleansing oil, i think i mentioned it before, this oil is fantastic, i think it's the best product i've found to remove my mineral foundation. You can get it at sasa.com, it's cheap and the bottle lasts months.


----------



## Galia (Nov 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *moviedom78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please everyone using this method, let us know how it goes. I have really sensitive skin, oily and acne prone (probably hormonal) ... I have tried so many cleansers and moisturizers (don't remember all of them) and I want to try this method but I am kinda scared. I went to find some castor oil yesterday and the lady at the health store told me she would never ever ever ever... put that on her face. I kinda got scared and just left the store. My skin is sensitive, oily and acne prone too. I'm using kukui nut oil +polysorbate20 (it transforms this cleansing oil into a creamy milk after you add a few drops of water), sometimes i'm adding rosehip oil or olive oil. You need about 1 ml of polysorbate20 to 100 ml of oils to emulsify the oil. I've heard that castor oil has better cleansing effect, but didn't try it yet. Anyway I like this method, it's really good.


----------



## gommiebears (Nov 14, 2009)

I use oils to remove the makeup on my face and it helps a lot. I use less facial cleanser that way.


----------



## igor (Dec 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the same method but with baking soda. It works like a charm



Can you, pls, tell more about the recepie and how you do it???!!!

Maybe it could save me not a few bucks on bying YSL`s exfoliator(the only one, that doesn`t have any particles in it)

Thanks in advance





Originally Posted by *Jeremyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My skin isn't sensitive, but it's oily and acne prone, like yours. I use this method with jojoba oil, and it's really fantastic. Test it out and experiment.

Jojoba oil is one of my main tools for fighting winter season`s skin dehydration. Can, you , pls, tell more about your cleansing method with jojoba oil?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you, pls, tell more about the recepie and how you do it???!!!Maybe it could save me not a few bucks on bying YSL`s exfoliator(the only one, that doesn`t have any particles in it)

Thanks in advance





The recipe calls for 2 ingredients : face cleanser and baking soda. The quantities are up to you, but i like to use this recipe for the most sensitive areas, face, neck and decollete.I eyeball about 1&amp;1/2 teaspoon of baking soda and 1 teaspoon of face cleanser (really depends on its consistency). You want to make a paste so feel free to add a bit more if it's too runny or too dry.

Then i like to apply the paste and rub it gently on my face, starting first by my t zone as it's the area that needs more care. Then i finish with the rest of my face.

For the face cleanser, i love to use Vichy's 3 in 1 makeup remover/cleanser, but i'm out of it so instead i use my deep cleansing oil from KosÃ© Softymo which is actually a blend of orange and ricebran oils.


----------



## igor (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, magossiene! Excuse me for my ignorance, but, when you talk about "face cleansers" do you mean gel/soap cleansers or the natural oil ? Another "stupid" question, when you put it on the skin, do you allow it to dry out a bit or you just start rubbing it right after the application?

Thanks for your patience with me


----------



## magosienne (Dec 8, 2009)

I mean all of them



Just the one product you use to wash your face in the morning





I start by applying the product on my face, then i rub gently and rinse.


----------



## jewel961 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am new here and I read this post yesterday. I read all the different oils everyone uses. I came across a product today with a number of different oils that I hear talked about a lot. It is an organic massaging oil. The ingredients include organic safflower seed oil, organic jojoba seed oil, organic sweet almond oil, vitamin E, vitamin A, eucalyptus and basil. I'm thinking of trying it with the castor oil. Would like to know what you think before I open it.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2009)

It sounds very nice !


----------



## mebs786 (Dec 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jewel961* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am new here and I read this post yesterday. I read all the different oils everyone uses. I came across a product today with a number of different oils that I hear talked about a lot. It is an organic massaging oil. The ingredients include organic safflower seed oil, organic jojoba seed oil, organic sweet almond oil, vitamin E, vitamin A, eucalyptus and basil. I'm thinking of trying it with the castor oil. Would like to know what you think before I open it. Those oils are good for your skin, so I dont think it should do any harm.... Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## jewel961 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hoping to start using the oils tonight. I was using something else on my face and had not put any moisturizer on for 2 days. Now I have a dry skin patch on both sides of my mouth. Better do something quick. Will keep you updated.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2009)

You can also apply some lipbalm around your mouth for the dry patches.


----------



## jewel961 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Magosienne,

It's worse than I thought. I have dry patches in a couple more places. I put a lot of moisturizer on today. It may take a little time to clear up.


----------



## mebs786 (Dec 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jewel961* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hoping to start using the oils tonight. I was using something else on my face and had not put any moisturizer on for 2 days. Now I have a dry skin patch on both sides of my mouth. Better do something quick. Will keep you updated. Put a thick layer of your night time moisturiser on the dry patches at night and let your skin just soak up as much as it needs... I do this sometimes... I put a thick layer of my night moisturiser on as a mask and let it sink in.. My skin just takes it all in...


----------



## jewel961 (Dec 15, 2009)

Having a hard time deciding what to do since I got the dry patches. I had ordered an Artemis Home Dermabrasion kit to try. I picked it up tonight. Now I can't decide whether to use it or do the OCM. I want to change my moisturizer so I didn't buy any yet. If I use the Artemis I'll just have to use what I have. If I do the OCM i won't need any right now. Thanks mebs786.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2009)

I second the thick layer of night moisturizer. You can also use shea butter, or oils like castor, coconut, macadamia.


----------



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't you just wash your face with Castor oil and then moisturize it with olive oil after the wash? And dose it have to be extra virgin olive oil or can we use regular olive oil?


----------



## beautybuff (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! I would have never mixed oil and acne in a positive sentence.. very cool!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *nikky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can't you just wash your face with Castor oil and then moisturize it with olive oil after the wash? And dose it have to be extra virgin olive oil or can we use regular olive oil? Extra virgin is better but honestly if you just want to try out the recipe, just use what you have.Also i think in that case mixing the oils is better, i absolutely hate the viscosity of castor oil so i like to mix it with an oil that's more runny in consistency.


----------



## honeymomo (Dec 29, 2009)

I found this to be my HG to take off my makeup. I use regular Johnson's baby oil. I used to buy MAC wipes, but this method is so much cheaper.. and it's just as effective.


----------



## Olivia23 (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't realize I was doing the OCM. I use jojoba oil and its wonderful. I read somewhere that jojoba oil is good for cleaning your face. I guess any oil is, but your supposed to put the oil on your face while your face is slightly damp. Oil is not a moisturizer. It helps lock in the moisture. I also use jojoba oil on the ends if my hair. Its great for helping to prevent split ends.

Oh BTW I've noticed a great improvement in my skin since I've been using jojoba oil every day.


----------



## man (Jan 20, 2010)

this oil cleansing method sounds really cool, def gonna try it. but where do i get the oil? is the olive oil the same one that we use for cooking? can i use the extra olive oil i have in my kitchen or is that completely different?

btw has anyone heard of camellia oil before? i heard its suppose to be really good, just like olive oil and can act as a sun block;p


----------



## Galia (Jan 20, 2010)

*man*, Camellia Oil is really "light" Oil, sometimes I am using it as a base for my moisturizer "mixture". I've heard Rice Bran oil and Rasberry Seed Oil are good sunblocks, don't know if Camellia has the same benefits...

And, yes, you can use your cooking extra virgin Olive Oil (EVOO) as a base for Cleansing Oil...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2010)

Camelia oil is great ! Would it be cheaper i'd get some more often ! It smells good too




Never heard of this sunblock effect though.

Yes, you can use the oil from your kitchen, make sure it's extra virgin, 1st cold pressure, pure oil.

You can also check healthfood stores, or stores selling supplies for homemade cosmetics.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 20, 2010)

i've just ordered some almond oil for trying ot the OCM, will i need to mix it with olive oil too? or it it ok just by itself?


----------



## Galia (Jan 20, 2010)

*Lucy*, I suggest you try first your Sweet Almond Oil to see if you will react to it... If you are planning to use it without an emulsifier, it's a pretty heavy oil, quickly absorbed by the skin, can easily clog the pores. I am usually adding it up to 3% to the moisturizing mixture...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2010)

You can mix it, but i also suggest you try it alone first. For example, trying applying the same amount of warm water and almond oil on a cotton pad, it's especially fantastic for your eye makeup, even waterproof.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah i was planning to just see how it was when it arrives anyway, but i was wondering if i mixed it with olive oil does it make it more cleansery? so that it removes more makeup? or does it not work like that.


----------



## Galia (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lucy*, for more cleansing effect you'll need a little bit of Castor Oil, because it’s only the oil that can be dissolved in water. I personally prefer an emulsifier for that purpose. Olive Oil has a very good moisturizing effect for me…

Without Castor Oil or Emulsifier you can remove eye makeup easily, but you can’t wash it out, because it will not be able to dissolve in water.


----------



## man (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you so much!!! am definetly gonna try the EVOO that I have in my kitchen





but does it matter which brand i use??

also can i apply it by my eyes or would that be too much?

here is some info i found about camellia oil

Description of camellia oil


----------



## Galia (Jan 21, 2010)

*man*,

I really don’t know which brands are popular in Canada,

just check the label for “Extra Virgin Olive Oil, First Cold Pressure”; it’s supposed to be in a glass bottle, preferably dark.

You can apply it to the eyelids if you are planning to use it as a moisturizer, but only a few drops (for me 1 drop to both eyelids more than enough), otherwise you will feel it and it will not be able to absorb by the skin. You can mix it with Camellia Oil (more Camellia less Olive) for better effect.


----------



## Tally7 (Jan 29, 2010)

I tried it, and for a while it worked very well, but I then broke out like whoa. Turns out buggies had probably been growing in my wash cloth (*eww*). I had changed my wash cloth every week. My guess is the oils I used (castor, olive, and tea tree) didn't effectively kill all the bacteria on my face and then multiplied in the oil residue left on the wash cloth after I hung it to dry. If I had washed my wash cloth with soap every time after I used it for OCM, then perhaps I wouldn't have had this problem. (Just changing wash cloths once a week wasn't good enough).

It took months to get rid of the major breakout! I am much happier after just going to a derm. and using a gentle foaming cleanser in the summer, and a cleanser for "mature" skin, ie containing glycerin in the winter.


----------



## mebs786 (Jan 29, 2010)

The same happened to me in the beginning. Now I change my wash cloth after every use.... I stopped breaking out after that


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was looking on MUA and Coconut oil was voted high as a good moisturizer. I tried it yesterday since I had some in my house. It worked well I guess but Im scared of breaking out. lol


----------



## magosienne (Jan 30, 2010)

Nah, don't worry. And if you were unlucky with that oil on your face, try using it on your body or your hair, it does wonders.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 30, 2010)

i just use cotton pads, they seem to work fine and you throw them away, so no bacteria!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been using virgin coconut oil to remove my makeup and love it! When it's time to remove my makeup for the day I lightly rub the oil all over my face including my eyes and remove it with a dry cloth. That's it. I don't wash my face afterward. It removes everything!

Almost forgot the most important thing...it has minimized my pimples dramatically. It could well be the Lauric acid which kills the bacteria which causes acne.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2010)

My supply store was closed, and i couldn't find a decent makeup remover that didn't have crap and fillers in it.

So i ended up searching for sweet almond oil (and i had to pay a ridiculous amount for something that's not even pure but still more than the cheaper versions



). Then i bought a new bottle of rose water, and i mix them up on my cotton pad. Works like a charm and will certainly last me longer than any store bought mu remover. The scent of rose is fantastic.


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, i have tried it..but only for about a week or two





I liked it when i was using it but iono i guess it took too much effort! I will be trying it again since my skin was SHINNY



when i was doing the cleansing.

I used a mixture of castor oil, EVOO, &amp; jojoba oil. It was mostly EVOO.


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 25, 2010)

I need to try this. I already remove my makeup with olive oil (only way to get off Revlon ColorStay), but I follow with Philosophy cleanser &amp; Clinique moisturizer afterward. Since it already takes me forever to remove my makeup, I might just try this sometime...


----------



## divadoll (May 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need to try this. I already remove my makeup with olive oil (only way to get off Revlon ColorStay), but I follow with Philosophy cleanser &amp; Clinique moisturizer afterward. Since it already takes me forever to remove my makeup, I might just try this sometime... This is definitely a must try. It doesn't take me a long time to remove my make up using this method. I pump the oils (20% castor, 59% jojoba and 20% grapeseed, 1% jasmine EO) into my palm. Rub my hands together and rub it on my face including my eyelids. I use a microfibre face cloth - wet and wipe the make up off my face. This takes 1 minute. The microfibre cloth removes most if not all makeup off my face and my eyes and most of the oil. I use my cleanser to remove the rest of the oil - 2 minute including rinsing. 3 - 4 minutes total time from start to finish including moisturizing afterwards.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

I oil cleanse with olive oil. I have used coconut oil before and I like it just as well, olive oil is cheaper. It gets off all my mu off and then I use a cleanser or exfoliator. I don't know if that's necessary but it gets all the oil residue off and I guess I just like the oil for mu removal. I don't have to use a toner and I get to use a natural product.

I will have to try sugar and baking soda added to the mix, thanks for those posts.

Originally Posted by *cubicanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have dry and sensitive skin. I have been trying to use my D.I.Y cleanser for almost 2 months.I use 30% of oatmeal, 30% of honey, 20% of extra virgin oliver oil and water to make it. Firstly, combine oatmeal and warm water. Add the other ingredients succeedingly and stir it until it becomes a mushy paste. Store it in a container with a lid in your fridge.

I have used so many cleanser like Neutrogena, Lancome, Chanel, Cetaphil... But this one i made is the best as yet.

Oooh, this sounds nice. I want to try this.


----------



## divadoll (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Audrey2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I oil cleanse with olive oil. I have used coconut oil before and I like it just as well, olive oil is cheaper. I don't know if that's necessary but it gets all the oil residue off and I guess I just like the oil for mu removal. I don't have to use a toner and I get to use a natural product.
I will have to try sugar and baking soda added to the mix, thanks for those posts.

You won't need to use a cleanser if you use a microfibre facial cloth. It'll take all of the oil and makeup off and exfoliate at the same time. I find olive oil a little too heavy for me and coconut oil is a 4 in the it clogs your skin scale. If you are finding it too heavy, you can cut it with some grapeseed oil. Its an astringent oil which cuts the oiliness similar to castor oil. Castor oil and grapeseed oil will do most of the cleansing. These are the oils that will draw out the oils the clog your pores. 
You should try it as a mask. Massage the oils into your face for at least 20minutes and then remove the oils with a witchhazel toner and a cotton pad. You'll be amazed what gross stuff was still left on your 'clean' face!


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You won't need to use a cleanser if you use a microfibre facial cloth. It'll take all of the oil and makeup off and exfoliate at the same time. I find olive oil a little too heavy for me and coconut oil is a 4 in the it clogs your skin scale. If you are finding it too heavy, you can cut it with some grapeseed oil. Its an astringent oil which cuts the oiliness similar to castor oil. Castor oil and grapeseed oil will do most of the cleansing. These are the oils that will draw out the oils the clog your pores. 
You should try it as a mask. Massage the oils into your face for at least 20minutes and then remove the oils with a witchhazel toner and a cotton pad. You'll be amazed what gross stuff was still left on your 'clean' face!

I hate the feel of polyester so I don't like microfiber. I have stayed away from castor oil because I read that it could be drying but I'll have to try it or grapeseed to see if it's cleansing enough to get rid of the cleansing I do as an extra step.
When I use toner, it's one that I make with witch hazel and what's on that cotton pad does amaze me! Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Johnnie (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You won't need to use a cleanser if you use a microfibre facial cloth. It'll take all of the oil and makeup off and exfoliate at the same time. I find olive oil a little too heavy for me and coconut oil is a 4 in the it clogs your skin scale. If you are finding it too heavy, you can cut it with some grapeseed oil. Its an astringent oil which cuts the oiliness similar to castor oil. Castor oil and grapeseed oil will do most of the cleansing. These are the oils that will draw out the oils the clog your pores. 
You should try it as a mask. Massage the oils into your face for at least 20minutes and then remove the oils with a witchhazel toner and a cotton pad. You'll be amazed what gross stuff was still left on your 'clean' face!

I've used a microfiber cloth and although it takes most of my makeup off I personally have found it doesn't clean everything! I wash my face afterward then apply other products. As for the coconut oil clogging pores, I have read numerous claims that it does and it doesn't. I'll assume it depends on the kind, raw or refined, and how or when you apply it. Coconut oil doesn't clog my skin or break me out. On the contrary actually. 
I'd recommend anyone who is interested in trying Coconut Oil to give it a shot. Mmm... almost forgot, look out for the virgin coconut oil, not the over processed kind you'll find at Walmart. It's just like any other oil which may or may not work for you. I'm glad I tried it!


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Audrey2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate the feel of polyester so I don't like microfiber. I have stayed away from castor oil because I read that it could be drying but I'll have to try it or grapeseed to see if it's cleansing enough to get rid of the cleansing I do as an extra step.
When I use toner, it's one that I make with witch hazel and what's on that cotton pad does amaze me! Thank you for your suggestions.

It's the % of castor oil that will determine how drying it may be. For dry skin, you should keep the castor oil to about 20-30%. To use castor oil alone would be drying. Grapeseed oil is also as astringent as castor, that's why you'd mix the castor with the olive to cut the oil but not to the point it is drying if your face is already dry. For oily skin, you can go up to 50% castor. 
I don't like polyester either but a microfibre FACIAL cloth does not feel like polyester. It kinda feels rubbery like a chamois.

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've used a microfiber cloth and although it takes most of my makeup off I personally have found it doesn't clean everything! I wash my face afterward then apply other products. As for the coconut oil clogging pores, I have read numerous claims that it does and it doesn't. I'll assume it depends on the kind, raw or refined, and how or when you apply it. Coconut oil doesn't clog my skin or break me out. On the contrary actually. 
I'd recommend anyone who is interested in trying Coconut Oil to give it a shot. Mmm... almost forgot, look out for the virgin coconut oil, not the over processed kind you'll find at Walmart. It's just like any other oil which may or may not work for you. I'm glad I tried it!

In search of cosmetics that don’t cause acne | Bionic BeautyCoconut oil and cocoa butter are a 4 out of 5 which is pretty high considering there are much lower ones like Almond Oil (2) or Jojoba Oil (0). But if it works for you, go for it. I use coconut oil on my arms because I have KP and for that, it works like magic! I also use coconut oil as a hair mask once a month.

The Oil Cleansing Method - A simple, cleansing facial massage for clear skin!

I actually apply the oil and wipe and do it again because I can't get my eye makeup off at once and I'm too lazy to massage the oil for too long.


----------



## lily88 (May 8, 2010)

im so glad someone posted this...i thought i was the only1 who discovered it...ive been doin it for a couple weeks now and its shown amazing results, i think i actullay see a reduction in the size of my pores--i don't know if its due to this but its def smoother as well...but i do things a lil differently since im out of the country now and its hard to find the exact ingredients...ive been combinin almond and olive oil mixing it heating it up in da microwave for 15seconds(to get it to be warm) and rubbin it all over for 15mins and then using a steamer all over my face cuz the washcloth thing is taking up too much time and i feel like this opens up my pores more, and then washing it off and followin it up with turmeric powder so it fills up the opend pores as an antiseptic and then washing it off as welll completely and then puutiin a lil bit of moisturizer on and viola! great results

i use an olive lotion to remove my eyemake up, its all natural doesn't sting and works like a charm--i take a dime size and jus rub it into my eye and then swipe with a kleenex and the mu is removed completely...i guess it will work with any type of lotion i just prefer this because its calming as well

im so glad someone posted this...i thought i was the only1 who discovered it...ive been doin it for a couple weeks now and its shown amazing results, i think i actullay see a reduction in the size of my pores--i don't know if its due to this but its def smoother as well...but i do things a lil differently since im out of the country now and its hard to find the exact ingredients...ive been combinin almond and olive oil mixing it heating it up in da microwave for 15seconds(to get it to be warm) and rubbin it all over for 15mins and then using a steamer all over my face cuz the washcloth thing is taking up too much time and i feel like this opens up my pores more, and then washing it off and followin it up with turmeric powder so it fills up the opend pores as an antiseptic and then washing it off as welll completely and then puutiin a lil bit of moisturizer on and viola! great results

i use an olive lotion to remove my eyemake up, its all natural doesn't sting and works like a charm--i take a dime size and jus rub it into my eye and then swipe with a kleenex and the mu is removed completely...i guess it will work with any type of lotion i just prefer this because its calming as well


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lily88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so glad someone posted this...i thought i was the only1 who discovered it...ive been doin it for a couple weeks now and its shown amazing results, i think i actullay see a reduction in the size of my pores--i don't know if its due to this but its def smoother as well...but i do things a lil differently since im out of the country now and its hard to find the exact ingredients...ive been combinin almond and olive oil mixing it heating it up in da microwave for 15seconds(to get it to be warm) and rubbin it all over for 15mins and then using a steamer all over my face cuz the washcloth thing is taking up too much time and i feel like this opens up my pores more, and then washing it off and followin it up with turmeric powder so it fills up the opend pores as an antiseptic and then washing it off as welll completely and then puutiin a lil bit of moisturizer on and viola! great resultsi use an olive lotion to remove my eyemake up, its all natural doesn't sting and works like a charm--i take a dime size and jus rub it into my eye and then swipe with a kleenex and the mu is removed completely...i guess it will work with any type of lotion i just prefer this because its calming as well

Tumeric powder? Do it stain your skin yellow? You can also use your oils to remove the eyemake up. I use a microfibre facial cloth which is actually less abrasive than a kleenex. My gel eyeliner and waterproof mascara comes right off with the oils.


----------



## mebs786 (May 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lily88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so glad someone posted this...i thought i was the only1 who discovered it...ive been doin it for a couple weeks now and its shown amazing results, i think i actullay see a reduction in the size of my pores--i don't know if its due to this but its def smoother as well...but i do things a lil differently since im out of the country now and its hard to find the exact ingredients...ive been combinin almond and olive oil mixing it heating it up in da microwave for 15seconds(to get it to be warm) and rubbin it all over for 15mins and then using a steamer all over my face cuz the washcloth thing is taking up too much time and i feel like this opens up my pores more, and then washing it off and followin it up with turmeric powder so it fills up the opend pores as an antiseptic and then washing it off as welll completely and then puutiin a lil bit of moisturizer on and viola! great resultsi use an olive lotion to remove my eyemake up, its all natural doesn't sting and works like a charm--i take a dime size and jus rub it into my eye and then swipe with a kleenex and the mu is removed completely...i guess it will work with any type of lotion i just prefer this because its calming as well

im so glad someone posted this...i thought i was the only1 who discovered it...ive been doin it for a couple weeks now and its shown amazing results, i think i actullay see a reduction in the size of my pores--i don't know if its due to this but its def smoother as well...but i do things a lil differently since im out of the country now and its hard to find the exact ingredients...ive been combinin almond and olive oil mixing it heating it up in da microwave for 15seconds(to get it to be warm) and rubbin it all over for 15mins and then using a steamer all over my face cuz the washcloth thing is taking up too much time and i feel like this opens up my pores more, and then washing it off and followin it up with turmeric powder so it fills up the opend pores as an antiseptic and then washing it off as welll completely and then puutiin a lil bit of moisturizer on and viola! great results

i use an olive lotion to remove my eyemake up, its all natural doesn't sting and works like a charm--i take a dime size and jus rub it into my eye and then swipe with a kleenex and the mu is removed completely...i guess it will work with any type of lotion i just prefer this because its calming as well

I have tried turmeric powder in the past and found that it started to stain my skin which was annoying as I really wanted to use it due to its great benefits for the skin... Has this happened with you? If so what do you do to avoid this...??


----------



## lily88 (May 12, 2010)

turmeric powder hasn't stained my skin so far



so i don't really know ....but i have heard that if u mix a little bit of plain yogurt with it, try to make it into a paste and use it as a mask or jus cleanser it prevents staining....i don't use the powder regularly, jus once in a while...i think if u use it on a daily basis it definitely will cause staining...


----------



## Johnnie (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My supply store was closed, and i couldn't find a decent makeup remover that didn't have crap and fillers in it.
So i ended up searching for sweet almond oil (and i had to pay a ridiculous amount for something that's not even pure but still more than the cheaper versions



). Then i bought a new bottle of rose water, and i mix them up on my cotton pad. Works like a charm and will certainly last me longer than any store bought mu remover. The scent of rose is fantastic.

I just bought some sweet almond oil and rose water. I'm excited to try them out! Why do you mix the 2 and how do you like using the sweet almond oil alone?


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought some sweet almond oil and rose water. I'm excited to try them out! Why do you mix the 2 and how do you like using the sweet almond oil alone? Also wondering the same thing. I would use the rose water as a toner, not combined with the oil. Rose water makes a good toner. How much of each if combined?


----------



## mebs786 (May 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lily88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif turmeric powder hasn't stained my skin so far




so i don't really know ....but i have heard that if u mix a little bit of plain yogurt with it, try to make it into a paste and use it as a mask or jus cleanser it prevents staining....i don't use the powder regularly, jus once in a while...i think if u use it on a daily basis it definitely will cause staining... I was using it daily and my skin started to turn yellowish...lol!! I might give it another try


----------



## bunkyprewster (Aug 16, 2010)

This is the first that I have ever heard of using oils to cleanse the skin and for help with treating acne. I'm nervous about trying this method with castor oil. A few months back I had tried one of the products from the Cetaphil line and within a day of using, I had tiny, red, pimple like bumps all over my forehead. Once I stopped using, it cleared up. Of course, it contains Peg-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, so the chemical makeup of it has changed and that could be why I reacted to it. However, castor oil does shows up on my list of allergy/irritation for my skin type.

Some of you mentioned some products already mixed, but upon looking up those ingredient lists, castor oil is listed. If at all possible, I'd like to avoid the castor oil. It seems like this is pretty important to have, is there any way to avoid the castor oil? Product suggestions?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 16, 2010)

Castor oil is pure and not solidified as hydrogenated anything is. If you are allergic then try grapeseed oil. Grapeseed oil is also an astringent. You can sub the castor for grapeseed.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 16, 2010)

Hydrogenated oils are not the way to, especially castor oil. I can't use it as well and for years i would stay away from this oil for that reason. It's only lately i dared buy some pure castor oil, and i noticed the difference.


----------



## LoveSisley (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to use oil cleansers. I've tried Shu Uemura, Laura Mercier, Kiehl's, SKII, and Sekkisei (I think that's how you spell it). My FAVORITE was SKII. As far as oil cleansers, NOTHING compares to SKII!!!

But after I started working with Sisley, I use Cleansing Milk instead of oil cleansers and it's even better than an oil cleanser. You use it EXACTLY like the oil cleanser (on dry hands, dry face, rub the cleanser all over the face to melt away the make-up. then rinse with water). It melts the make-up (even waterproof) and leaves your skin so soft. Even if you have oily skin, I'd recommend the Lyslait (Dry, Sensitive) formula. It removes make-up 2x better than Cleansing Milk with Sage.

And since I work for the line, you can ask me any questions!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *LoveSisley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to use oil cleansers. I've tried Shu Uemura, Laura Mercier, Kiehl's, SKII, and Sekkisei (I think that's how you spell it). My FAVORITE was SKII. As far as oil cleansers, NOTHING compares to SKII!!!
But after I started working with Sisley, I use Cleansing Milk instead of oil cleansers and it's even better than an oil cleanser. You use it EXACTLY like the oil cleanser (on dry hands, dry face, rub the cleanser all over the face to melt away the make-up. then rinse with water). It melts the make-up (even waterproof) and leaves your skin so soft. Even if you have oily skin, I'd recommend the Lyslait (Dry, Sensitive) formula. It removes make-up 2x better than Cleansing Milk with Sage.

And since I work for the line, you can ask me any questions!

Hope this helps!!

The Oil Cleansing Method involves simply oils - Jojoba or olive oil, mixed with castor oil or grapeseed. It is an effective and INEXPENSIVE and natural way to clear pores and remove any makeup off your face without preservatives and high pricetags. 
I did read some reviews about SK-II. One review states that the ingredients list appears incomplete on their products. Pitera is a byproduct of making Sake (rice wine) which currently has not test history about its affects as an anti-aging agent unlike colligen, matrix 3000. The main ingredient to that oil cleanser is MINERAL Oil which is a petroleum product. In the long run, that mineral oil is going to do more harm than good.

At $106 on Amazon for an 8oz bottle, $58 in another, I'd stick with my jojoba/castor mix. I don't want petroleum products on me.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never tried it myself! Something I'm a little intimidated by! I worry I'd try it hoping for good results and then just whammo - some skin disaster! Is it recommended for normal type skin? My skin is neither dry nor excessively oily.


----------



## bunkyprewster (Aug 17, 2010)

kayleigh... from what I have read, OCM is good for all skin types. You just pair up the ideal carrier oil(s) for your skin type. I found a site on another board that I'm thinking of getting my OCM from, until I'm ok with mixing my own. They mix it for you, and will put your formula label on your bottle, etc. I don't know what the rules are about posting links, but just google "purified skincare".

Has anyone ordered from Purified Skincare site and/or used the products?

TK


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't tried purified skincare, sorry.

I agree, everybody can use OCM, it's a matter of picking the right ones for you. Just because it's named oil you assume it's only "oily". Bad choice of words, but oils have other properties like soothing, oil balancing, etc and they are nicer to your skin than other makeup removers (that last part is my personal opinion though).

For normal skin i'd suggest jojoba, or olive from your kitchen (just make sure it's pure and cold pressed).


----------



## divadoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never tried it myself! Something I'm a little intimidated by! I worry I'd try it hoping for good results and then just whammo - some skin disaster! Is it recommended for normal type skin? My skin is neither dry nor excessively oily. I know trying anything new is scary. You may ask yourself 'why would I add more oil if my face is not dry?' That oil cleansing method doesn't add any more oil to your face, it goes with the concept that you can dissolve oil with another oil. Unlike any store-purchased cleansers will contain preservatives and other chemicals where getting olive oil out of the pantry won't.


----------



## bunkyprewster (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked my oils out on the Purified site. Going with jojoba(70%), grapeseed(25%), and sheabutter oil (5%) and an emulsifier, don't remember which one. But I'm looking forward to giving this a try.

How much of are you gals using per cleansing? Dime size or is that too much to use?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 19, 2010)

You really use a little, if you can get a bottle with a pump, it's more economical. I use a little less than a dime size for my face&amp;neck and my eye makeup, maybe more if i wear HD foundation, just for extra precaution.

Then i wipe it off gently with with a cotton square, wet with water mu remover. You can also use tap water (make sure it's not hot !) and a regular wash cloth.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 19, 2010)

I actually put my oils in the old airless pump that my shu eumara oil cleanser came in. I use 1 pump into my palm. I wear mmu, gel liner and waterproof makeup that I want to make sure all comes off so I do use more than a dime and more like a quarter size and I do it 2x. You'll realize what works for you when you actually use it. I like it completely covering my face but maybe it may be overkill for someone else. You don't need an emulsifier if you make your own. I think it's supposed to make it easier to remove but when I put in lecithin to my oils, I didn't like the feel. Now I have to use it with the lecithin til its gone


----------



## blusherr (Aug 20, 2010)

As for me, i have oily/acne prone/sensitive skin. i have tried these following brands:

shuuemera: the first few days..it was alright. then it gives me small little bumps..under the skin. and it broke me out.

bobbi brown: first 3 weeks...it was alright. then slowly it dries out my skin...i dont know why.

DHC: 3 weeks now....this is by far...the best i have ever use. the oil is thick. but...after u wash it...ur skin is so soft.

hope it helps.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (Jun 20, 2011)

Been on OCM for 2 months. I just use extra virgin olive oil then follow with fresh milk. Surprisingly no break out on my face and skin feels so good. Save me some good bucks (I used to remove make up with Chanel) I only use normal facial cleanser in the morning as I don't have time for the OCM process.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been using OCM for over a year now.  I only do it once a day.  2x seems excessive.  
 



> Originally Posted by *emeraldnguyen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Been on OCM for 2 months. I just use extra virgin olive oil then follow with fresh milk. Surprisingly no break out on my face and skin feels so good. Save me some good bucks (I used to remove make up with Chanel)
> 
> I only use normal facial cleanser in the morning as I don't have time for the OCM process.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, so I tried the OCM method for about a week now... Is it normal to have enlarged pored around your nose from this? Cuz my pores are now HUGE...


----------



## magosienne (Jun 21, 2011)

i haven't noticed any difference about my pores.

I agree with Diva, once a day is enough. I do it at night, so in the morning, i just wash my face with chamomile water. It works fine that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *cubicanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have dry and sensitive skin. I have been trying to use my D.I.Y cleanser for almost 2 months.
> 
> I use 30% of oatmeal, 30% of honey, 20% of extra virgin oliver oil and water to make it. Firstly, combine oatmeal and warm water. Add the other ingredients succeedingly and stir it until it becomes a mushy paste. Store it in a container with a lid in your fridge.
> ...



In the wintertime, when my skin is at its driest and most sensitive, I do something very similar. I use either coconut oil or grapeseed oil. I take a tablespoon of white sugar and a tablespoon of oatmeal and put it in my coffee grinder and grind it up till it is a fine powder. I add that to my oil when I need a little extra calming and exfoliating. Honey is a great additive too.  So is a "rotten" banana!!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't notice any enlarged pores when I started either. What mix are you using, Reese?



> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I tried the OCM method for about a week now... Is it normal to have enlarged pored around your nose from this? Cuz my pores are now HUGE...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 22, 2011)

30 castor : 70 olive.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe go with a lighter oil???  Switch out some of the olive oil for some sweet almond oil?  like 30% castor, 40% olive and 30% almond?  You can get it at Indian groceries for cheap.


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 23, 2011)

I heard a lot of about oil cleansing method but i don't tried yet. But thank you for your sharing Because i did not know the system of oil cleansing method. Now i will definitely try this method.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 24, 2011)

> Maybe go with a lighter oil???  Switch out some of the olive oil for some sweet almond oil?  like 30% castor, 40% olive and 30% almond?  You can get it at Indian groceries for cheap.


 Once I finish up this batch, 'll try that mix. My skin usually loves olive oil so I didn't think it would be a problem... Hmmm... Thanks


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting. Never heard of this method. *Thanks for the info*.

[i have tried using some extra virgin olive oil with honey and lemon . . . egg yolk with sugar and aspirin with honey.]


----------



## divadoll (Jun 24, 2011)

You'll love sweet almond oil.  Its awesome


----------

